

Sexual Economics, Culture, Men, and Modern Sexual Trends - victorhn
http://www.springerlink.com/content/vg7322727mgl1875/fulltext.pdf

======
drallison
This article is outrageous and, IMHO, wrong. It is hard to see how it could be
published as a serious study in 2012.

